# Orion XTR 450 w/box, plugs & more



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I just listed a Orion XTR 450 at No Reserve. It's in nice condition for an old school amp. Comes with the original box, crossover modules, speaker & power/ground plugs and fact sheet that details how to set the crossover on these amps.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-...2888454?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item27be16c786


----------

